
Israeli-made ‘black hole’ could win Stephen Hawking a Nobel - davidf18
http://www.timesofisrael.com/israeli-made-black-hole-could-win-stephen-hawking-a-nobel/
======
davidf18
Link to the paper:
[https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1510/1510.00621.pdf](https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1510/1510.00621.pdf)

